# Only a year into DP/DR



## Eata34 (Sep 12, 2016)

Well guys, after a year and some months have passed, I have come so far from where I used to be. About a year and a few months ago, I was sitting at home by myself with my kitten, and I smoked marijuana regularly. Well, that night I guess I got ahold of something that wasn't good for my body, and it caused me to go Ino DP/DR, though I didn't know what I was experiencing at the time, 3 months later I was able to understand what I was going through. Now guys, at that night with my kitten, before all that happened, I was only in highschool, a Junior, and I had a very good head on my shoulders. I had my whole life planned out for me. I wanted to succeed in life. And after getting DP/DR, I felt like my life was over.

But

After 3 months of suffering, a teacher in my school, one of my closest teacher friends, helped me realize that this was not the end, and that I needed to push through this, and get back on my feet.

So within those three months, of course I was looking for anything that could help me. And of course, I come across things like...

-eating healthy, no added sugars
-working out, exercising 
-getting sleep, but don't overslept
-just being active, and being busy (ignore the thoughts that you have)

And guys, ever since then, I started going to the gym, I started eating healthy, and I started working.

And guys, I have come so far from where I use to be. I am able to focus when I'm not doing anything, I no longer have a running mind and bad thoughts. My vision is almost back to normal, and I feel so much better. I no longer get headaches and I feel more into life.

And from personal experience, because of me joining the gym or simply working out at home, exercising, my confidence has boosted so much and it makes me feel more into life because I've achieved goals that I thought I never would have achieved.

I know it wasnt the best explaining of how I started to how it ended, but just know I feel so much better. I experience nothing but lack of sleep. Idk why, I just have trouble going to sleep sometimes, and it's because my mind is blank,and sometimes I'm not able to control my thoughts. But I no longer have DP/DR. Just symptoms without the major symptom. If that is understandable. Again I know it wasnt the best explaining, but I just wanted you guys to know that it will get better. It's not the end. If you start doing what helps the body and mind, things will change. Exercising, eating healthy, and staying busy all helped me come to where I'm at today. I am completely happy again. I also started attending church. I am trying to get closer to him because I asked for his help, and he has helped me. Well, I hope this helps in any way that it can. I hope you guys can get to the place that I'm at. It wasn't hard. There's nothing hard about it. Especially if you have the mindset that I have to not let this take over my life. I was determined to overcome DP/DR. And it has paid off. I love you guys, and just know that there are people put there who care about you and your well being.


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

Eata34 said:


> But I no longer have DP/DR. Just symptoms without the major symptom.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Eata34 (Sep 12, 2016)

I sometimes can't sleep, which is a symptom of DR/DP. I get slight headaches, but they eventually go away after a few minutes. But I no longer put myself in a stress environment. I try to be as stress free as possible. And I stay active, I exercise, and I eat healthy


----------

